# Is This For REAL!!? ADA CO2



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I was checking out the ADG website and the ADA products contained within and came across this description attached to the ADA CO2:



> _Disposable CO2 cartridge for the ADA System 74-YA/ver.2 regulator. ADA System 74 CO2 cartridges are very safe and designed specifically for use with planted aquariums. *The added fragrance* suggests an image of the world's tropical rainforests. *ADA CO2 System 74 No. 1 Amazonian provides the rich jungle fragrance of the Amazon.*_


...apparently there are 3 versions of ADA CO2, one to go with each type of soil, "environment", etc.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

you have got to be kidding me Fragrance!!! wow, I think they've gone off the deep end with that one.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe the fragrance is to cover up the "fishy" smell


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I think it's a cool idea. It's all about the experience, right? Smell is part of that experience, so why not appeal to that sense? Amano is one hell of a businessman.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I think its a gimmick to make ADA co2 something you can't just buy at your local welding shop, next thing you know the fragrance CO2 will "grow better plants" fooling them into thinking they are actually in the Amazon lol. Nah, I know what you mean about adding to the experience the question becomes is it really worth the added cost to have a perfumed aquarium, you can’t photograph a scent, would someone really notice the fragrance if you didn't point it out. 

What kinds of chemicals would have to be added to accomplish a scent via dissolved CO2 at a concentration no higher than 30-40ppm(or according to amano 10-15ppm)? Whats the effect if any on the fish? Why can't we do this by adding drops of some liquid, or add it to the ferts instead? Would it effect the lifetime of the regulator?? "hmm our CO2 systems aren't selling well because they are way more expensive than the other brands out there, how can we make it special so the customer has to buy our whole system and buy our CO2 refills and make a killing? lets add a fragrence, they can't match that anywhere else!!!" lol you wont see me buying into that crap, i'll buy ADA products if it actually will make a difference but this IMO is a bunch of crap, I'll by a product from glade if I think my tank starts smelling foul, lol.

Amano sure is a great business man, he'll be a business icon to me if he can get this one to sell like the rest of the ADA products.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

I really don't think we should just willy nilly be injecting scent into our tanks. I see that as an unforgivable infringement on the rights of the fish. It is there environment, we are just the keepers, and the fish should be making the decision relative to the scent that is to be injected in their tank. Call PETA, they will sort this out!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it's a cool Idea!

I think it's been on the market for some time now so it's nothing new. I plan to get on for the bling factor but the fragrance is a plus.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the real question is which CO2 canister is the proper one to use on which occasion. I figure you use the Amazonian for formal dinner parties and such. Malaysian for informal affairs like football games and BBQs. Exotic African for when its just you at home with your lady and its "cuddle" night.

-Charlie


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

trackhazard said:


> I think the real question is which CO2 canister is the proper one to use on which occasion. I figure you use the Amazonian for formal dinner parties and such. Malaysian for informal affairs like football games and BBQs. Exotic African for when its just you at home with your lady and its "cuddle" night.
> 
> -Charlie


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Oh please no!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking!!!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Davis.1841, you nailed it.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

trackhazard said:


> I think the real question is which CO2 canister is the proper one to use on which occasion. I figure you use the Amazonian for formal dinner parties and such. Malaysian for informal affairs like football games and BBQs. Exotic African for when its just you at home with your lady and its "cuddle" night.
> 
> -Charlie


Wait for the fish or the fish keepers?


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

Such an amusing concept. 

To me, however, there's nothing that smells better than a healthy, earthy smelling tank. I could inhale that scent forever.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol this topic is awsome. I have the ada system 74, yes I'm that guy. The little canisters have grains in them that have the fragrance. I questioned the actual addition of the smell and I just dusted my first tank (approx 2 months post). Anyways, I took it off, sniffed it and sure enough it smelled really good. lol. I wanted to smell it more, but I figured it was a bad idea. Holding a co2 tank nozzel up to your nose looks somewhat suspicious to your fiance. lol. 

-I am going to see if I can get an adaptor to work with paintbal tanks down the line here.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey if you find something to use paintball canisters do tell!

I plan to get the 74 for a mini-m.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

vic46 said:


> I really don't think we should just willy nilly be injecting scent into our tanks. I see that as an unforgivable infringement on the rights of the fish. It is there environment, we are just the keepers, and the fish should be making the decision relative to the scent that is to be injected in their tank. Call PETA, they will sort this out!


Don't mean to offend . . . but how should I put this . . . *NO!!!!!*

I am the aquascaper, they are my *tools*.

They are just another part of this scape just like the plants, rocks, soil or CO2 canister. This isn't a Fish Keeping forum! It's a planted tank forum, and there are aquascapers here (because believe it or not we are a part of the planted tank hobby) like myself whose goals are *aquascaping*, not fishkeeping.

I *aquascape for people! Not for fish!!*

Fish keepers and aquascapers alike are members of this Aquatic Plant forum, but unless posting in our own designated sub-forums, no one should make a statement like the one above IMO. You can't say "The fish come first" applies to all, and I can't say "Aquascape comes first" applies to all.

And if I want Amazon scented CO2 than by golly I'm going to get myself some Amazon scented CO2 whether the fish like it or would rather have Malaysian!!! :heh:

Seriously though, this ain't a fish keeping forum. If you want one of those, there are plenty around . . .

Sorry for the rant all. I just get aggravated over how completely fish-keeping attitudes smother the artist ones so easily-- so I must stand up for the artist ones! :heh: Ok, that thought aside, I'll go start a thread on this topic somewhere else tomorrow . . .

BTW-- the scented ADA CO2 has been around for a while. No idea if it actually works. I saw it run both at the gallery and at shops in Japan, and never felt like I was smelling the Amazon.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

ADA's scented CO2 has been around for a very long time. You're only noticing it now?

You have to understand that scent is very big in Japan.

Japan has three very large and well known incense manufacturers that have been operating since the 1700's (Nippon Kodo, Shoyeido, and Baieido), all with extensive product lines. Some of the highest grade incenses they make cost more than gold.

It may seem novel and amusing to Americans, but this is totally understandable and fits within the Japanese culture.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

hmmm... ok, a bit off topic but I have to comment here.

While this is a planted tank forum, we all have a responsibility to create a healthy environment for the fauna we use in our tanks. One of the big advantages of planted tanks is that it provides a great healthy environment for the fish. I would *not *condone putting the artistic side of aquascaping over the health of whatever fish you choose to have in the tank.

For example I would start ranting if someone thought that, for the sake of the art and from the artists perspective, it would be a good idea to put six adult Discus in a 40l (10g) tank... 

Yes, a nice aquascape is for people... but the health of the inhabitants does come first. And there is no reason to have to sacrifice or ignore the well being of the inhabitants in order to have a beautiful aquascape.

I'm speaking in general here and not specifically at the impact of scented CO2 on a tank's inhabitants since I know absolutely nothing about the effect it has on the fish. But I would be surprised if Amano would sell something like that if it could be detrimental to the fishlife.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that using fauna to add to the artistic side of scaping in a planted take is gonna be a given but I think that even then the fauna is still taken into consideration whether it be by default or not....

....having six adult discus in a 10g does not add to the scape and would not look good so if you really think about it the health/needs of the fish is still considered even when the main concern is aquascaping for people and not fish. Also having fish that are not happy in their environment makes for an ugly fish so again by default they are taken into consideration.



Now with that out of the way I am sure that the "scented" co2 would not be detrimental to the fauna and if so I am almost certain it would have came with a warning of some type or have not been kept on the market for this long.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Laith said:


> But I would be surprised if Amano would sell something like that if it could be detrimental to the fishlife.


I completely agree with Laith's entire post. I also have to say that reading through Amano's books, it seems he cares a great deal for the fish and started as a fish keeper. The plants came much later.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Don't mean to offend . . . but how should I put this . . . *NO!!!!!*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sorry for the rant all. I just get aggravated over how completely fish-keeping attitudes smother the artist ones so easily-- so I must stand up for the artist ones! :heh: Ok, that thought aside, I'll go start a thread on this topic somewhere else tomorrow . . .


OT. I heard of this really amazing art piece, blender, water and goldfish and then you turn on the blender and watch the amazing art. 

I think that when you keep living creatures you can't think of them as decoration only. Keep fake fish if you want your tank to look artsy and leave the live ones for the people who try to offer them the best.

And back to topic itself. I like the idea of a nice scent to go with the aquarium, but it would be nicer if it was like a scented candle or something else that you can also "turn off" if you feel like it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The kit has a needle valve on it so it could be turned off....;-)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, but you can't turn the "SCENT" off with out turning off the C02


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Would that not be turning it off?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Fish discussion continued-->http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...678-fish-pals-or-paintstrokes.html#post281007

Sorry Ruttenburg, I really am! 

<sarcasm>Yes, the Japanese have better smelling, hearing, feeling, than the rest of us. Since I'm half Japanese, I half have them better than you all.</sarcasm>

All kidding aside, Salt is right that nihonjin (though I wonder about Tokyo) often have a very high sensitivity to nature, including smell and sound in a garden. Amano's products might really have a place there.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, it would be turning the scent off, but then it would be rather useless to plants too. Either I have to suffer the scent even when I don't want to or the plants need to use less CO2 for the time I want to be scent free.

Well, I suppose you were just trying to be funny and did actually realize what I was saying and why so I won't bother explaining more


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Amazonian Basin scent formulation chemists' discussion:

John: "Hey, Dave, where'd you leave the 'extrait du Anaconda droppings'?

Dave: "Next to the 'extrait du rotting vegetation' - Wait - did you mean the Caiman fed Anaconda or the Capybera fed Anaconda?."


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

One practical side of the scent in the ADA nano CO2 setup, is that while the scent at most times is barely noticeable. A couple days before the bottle is empty, the scent becomes a bit stronger. For, myself, when I actually smell the "perfume" I know that I had better have the next bottle ready to go.

Also, having tried all 3 scents, the Amazonia is the most pleasant IMO. It has a slight orchid like fragrance to it.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay. Aquasoil is soil, and it does actually smell a bit, especially when it's been underwater and decomposed a bit. I'm sure the Co2 is meant to cover it up.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol, this is mildly ridiculous. We are arguing if the scent is killing our fish. Look around our world. There are scents everywhere! Air fresheners, deodorants, perfumes, etc. are all around us and do they kill us? No, well there is always that one old lady who poured on the perfume that might be killing us. At 1 bps in my mini-s the scent is not even noticeable. So, I’m sure the fish are fine at the low concentrations that are in the tank. I should add that I took a big whiff of the empty tank that was all smell. No effects, just a nice smell.

It is just a marketing campaign by Amano. Remember, part of the allure of ADA is the company’s attention to detail in a complete package. I think scent addition it just part of that attention to detail. I didn’t buy the system for the scent; I got it because it was a complete system that I could learn to use pressurized Co2 control with. That and it is very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Next month, Amazon sounds! A small wave-radio like device featuring a repeating track of sounds from the river/lake/estuary/reef of your choice!

I'm sorry, but this strikes me as hilarious (right up there w/ the advent of "Shakti Stones" on audiophile boards).


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you really want to have the smell of the amazon in your room? I don't know what ADA's smells are like, but I imagine an Amazon black water pool of still water thick with decaying leaf litter, low oxygen, smells pretty darn NASTY. Even a faster moving Amazon tributary I do not imagine smelling very pleasant. Or maybe its the smell of the jungle/rainforest, malaria infested dung heap surrounding the water? I would rather have Japanese incense filling up the room.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I remember reading about scented co2 cartridges in the 90's in TFH magazine...I still have the magazines. It was called co2 74-Forest back then and smelled of a "natural forest". Now I own the mini-co2 kit but haven't setup my nano-tank to try it out yet.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just saw this at Jungle's site. They have scents for table top fountains. I'll just pass on these: http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/pro...acscents&about=&imageField.x=9&imageField.y=9


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Nitrous oxide N2O medical laughing gas would be more interesting flavor.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

It should be Scented No2, scented like a forest....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

But what does a forest really smell like? I have done a lot of hiking and walking in the mountains and forests, and never really smelled much of anything! I have been in pine forests, and you know what, unless you stick a pine comb in your nose, you can't smell pine just walking around the forest! Well maybe if you hug a pine tree you might smell like pine...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you think about it they probably just heightened the smells of said locations.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I just pour Pine Sol in my tank. 1C / week. Smells nice, and the fish are sparkly clean.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

ihooklow said:


> I just pour Pine Sol in my tank. 1C / week. Smells nice, and the fish are sparkly clean.


Pine sol has a artificial smell to it, I prefer the Pine tree air fresheners.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, the Vanillaroma trees were my first choice, but they break up and clog my filter.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

If I could find a way to recreate the smell of the Hawaiian or Jamaican rainforest, I would. Amazing experience even if it was decaying "stuff".

This has been around for a while. I would never use it even if I had Bill Gate's wealth.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a reason you wouldn't use it other than it being kinda expensive, Burks?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats next?

Murals and naturescape cd's?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you can get all that already, just a matter of looking for it. 


I want to add that it's a cool idea!


----------



## FishFace (Mar 10, 2007)

Robert Hudson said:


> But what does a forest really smell like? I have done a lot of hiking and walking in the mountains and forests, and never really smelled much of anything! I have been in pine forests, and you know what, unless you stick a pine comb in your nose, you can't smell pine just walking around the forest! Well maybe if you hug a pine tree you might smell like pine...


You might need to check your sniffer cause I can smell the cedar, pine and the musty smell of the Forrest floor well before I enter it.


----------



## FishFace (Mar 10, 2007)

Steven_Chong said:


> Don't mean to offend . . . but how should I put this . . . *NO!!!!!*
> 
> I am the aquascaper, they are my *tools*.
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, but the fish, the plants, the rocks, the water, the substrate, the equipment, etc...are all part of the art. I do appreciate what you can do with your scapes and photos but without "All" the components, its just a nice photo.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've tried all 3 - they don't smell like anything. I don't know. Maybe my sense of smell is shot. Or I got ripped off


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I was on scent for so long on this thread that I remembered a old scotish joke about this scot being so tight fisted that he would not give the blood hound a scent.


----------

